# Akeda DC1600 Dovetail Jig



## Dianna (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Y'all.

I was wondering if anyone out here knew where I could buy a Akeda D1600 Dovetail Jig. If anyone knows or has any idea I would appreciate a reply.

Thank you.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Try The Jig Store. When I bought mine they carried everything related to the Akeda jig.


----------

